# Being the boss is awesome



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

:laughing:

Here is something that I refuse to do anymore. I had Sims take care of this one, while i took pictures.:laughing: He almost threw up in his mouth.:laughing: I dont clean out piss crystals, and neither does Sims. We replaced this urinal, with a new one.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

picture???


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

One word. 

Haircut.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Funny you should say that, he usually wears his Braves cap, but today, he had a nice neatly trimmed hair cut. I told him he look like a bible salesman.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

gotta wash out the nose hairs to rid that stink, not much worse than that


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

What kind of gloves are those, and where do you get them? I don't use gloves and I bite my nails..... I think I need to get some.... I'm Just sayin'


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I get those at Fergys. xtr large.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> One word.
> 
> Haircut.


 
ditto...........I'ma justa sayin..............


----------

